

Can Entrepreneurs Fix the Job Loss Problem? - flashgordon
http://www.smallbiztrends.com/2008/12/can-entrepreneurs-fix-the-job-loss-problem.html/

======
flashgordon
Well isnt "Startups" one of the simple answers?

